# Bessacarr E350 advice please



## dencol (Jul 18, 2007)

I am new to motorcaravaning, have tried out a friends and looked a various layouts. I am looking at a 2002 Bessacarr E350 based on a Fiat 1.9 Turbo Diesel in a local dealers but having difficulty finding any reports on this vehicle. Could anyone advise on their experiences or knowledge of the E350

Thanks


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Dencol
I see no replies yet so:- When I was looking for a van I purchased a Motor Caravan compilation of their panel van tests from 1999, and this did include the Bessacar E370-I don't know the difference between that and the E350 you mention.
It does have the 1.9 90bhp engine anyway.
They gave it 80 out of 100 which placed it 2nd to an Auto Sleeper Symbol but better than the Swift Mondial.(It was a group test)
They liked the no-hassle dining and sleeping arrangements, the rear lounge, but were not enthusiastic about the kitchen, but overall it comes out pretty well.
Maybe someone who has one will respond soon
HTH


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dencol
Sorry not to have replied sooner but we have been away.

We've had a Bessacarr E350 since late February. Perhaps we are not the best people to answer your question as we have had a lot of problems with ours - back again to the dealer en route from our break with 2 new ones today.

Faults apart though - and I'll PM those to you separately a bit later when we've got ourselves together ! - we like the van layout and the way it drives very much.

If we have one little niggle it is storage. We have been spoilt with our previous vans with huge lutons to toss bedclothes etc into. We can live with this and we have found ways round it. Unfortunately the room/water heater takes up much of the space under one bed and the external locker contents take up a lot of the space under the other. Lifting the lids of the under bed lockers is a pain. The cushions have to be completely removed and one person has to hold the metal and wood bed base up ( no supporting struts) while the other gets things out. Not for the weak and a good incentive to cut down on what you take away.

The shower/ washroom area is a delight and the shower very good indeed. The fold out screens work very well indeed and on cold mornings it is wonderfully warm and cosy to shower there !

The kitchen works well for us with a good area of worktop over the big side cupboard. We like the 3 gas, one electric hob well and even use the microwave which we did not think we would. With the draining board and chopping board ( and they store out of the way with the table), there is plenty of work-space. This is something we did not have in the other vans.

We use the beds as 2 singles. If you pull the metal bed frame out slightly on each one and slide the big back cushion down at the back of the main seating cushion you get a 2ft 6 wide single each side. We are quite tall people and don't feel the need to use the passenger or drivers seat as part of the bed. The cushions are very comfy and firm too. There is still plenty of room to walk through between the beds in this setup and it takes a moment only to get it back to day time use..

We like the lighting which gives a very cosy feel at night but is bright and light wherever you need it. The one blank spot is over the big cupboard worktop but we have a clip on that works there.

The small fold up table is a great success. We thought it would be a nuisance and get in the way and were prepared to leave it at home but it is just right when one of us wants to write or use the laptop and doesn't want the big table out.

The wardrobe is adequate though quite short but we have a hanging canvas wardrobe inside it ( B&Q) and that takes sweaters and teeshirts with enough room down the side to hang anything on 2 of the triple hanger coat hangers. Enough we found for 5 weeks away.
I love the wardrobe and washroom door handles which are proper handles and not the ghastly push knob ones. 

The heating is very effective on even the nastiest day and we have been warm and comfortable within minutes . There is a radiator under the drivers seat that directs heat back into the body of the van as you drive so the van is always cosy when you park. At the moment the heater smells horrible but we hope that will go.

Overall we like it very much and hope, as more are built, the faults will be overcome. Some have been down to Swift and some to Fiat and even one or two to the dealer.

G


----------



## dencol (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks great help, 
especially about the storage etc and the review as I had been leaning towards the symbol, I liked what I saw of the vehicle but decided to walk away and have a think now I cannot remember half of what I saw, will be going back for another look in next few day and start lifting beds etc to see how easily I can manage. (must remember to take a camera this time).

Colin


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Dencol...humblest apologies. Put it down to CRAFT or what but, as my husband has just pointed out ,we've got a Bessacar E530 and it is not a 2002 version. What I've written to you is nonsense as far as you're concerned.

Sorry....! Hope this pushes it up again and someone with a fully working brain comes along soon.

G


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I've got a 1999 one. I'm sitting in it now (as I don't have a house any more   ), and was thinking that it was nothing like Grizzly's description :lol:. I've got some stuff from my house sale to sort out and can't think about a detailed reply at the moment, but I'm very pleased with it. Let me know if you have any specific questions and I'll try to answer and take some photos of anything you would like to see.

I've been deprived of MHF ever since Wednesday when I moved out of my house, but I've got wireless broadband where I'm staying for the next few days.


----------



## dencol (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks, sorry took some time to pick up your message got the chance of a few days away and my only contact was via email and even that appears to have stopped working. Having someone who is happy with their vehicle has helped. 
Just two question at the moment, the vehicle I am looking at has a 1.9 turbo diesel. I have used a friends van with same engine but on a short wheelbase with less equiptment and everything was fine have had a test drive, but with this being a MWB with extra items I was concerned engine may be a bit underpowered (I am at that stage in life were everything is on cruise speed anyway!).
Secondly would you know the overall length of your vehicle did get a tape out but need to be 100% sure it will fit my drive.
Thanks again and good luck with the move.

Colin


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

dencol said:


> Just two question at the moment, the vehicle I am looking at has a 1.9 turbo diesel. I have used a friends van with same engine but on a short wheelbase with less equiptment and everything was fine have had a test drive, but with this being a MWB with extra items I was concerned engine may be a bit underpowered (I am at that stage in life were everything is on cruise speed anyway!).
> Secondly would you know the overall length of your vehicle did get a tape out but need to be 100% sure it will fit my drive.
> Thanks again and good luck with the move.
> 
> Colin


I did a 400 mile tour a few weeks ago with a mix of leisurely ambling around Cornwall and a 100+ mile 50-60mph trip up the A30/A303. It certainly wasn't the highest performance vehicle I've ever driven, but for relaxed driving was fine with one human and a dog on board, plus an adequate supply of clothes, food water etc. When I needed some extra power the turbo gave it a nice boost.

While moving house I used it for several 20 odd mile trips to put stuff into store, loaded with boxes of books, tools and some furniture, plus a fairly heavily loaded trailer on a couple of trips. I think it was below the legal weight limit, but it did struggle a bit. When I finally left the house it was too late to put the last load into store, and I also had a lot of extra stuff that I've brought with me to sort out. I was spending the night in a pub car park on top of the Brendon Hills in Somerset, and it was a pretty serious climb. The van really struggled, and I wouldn't like to try it again. Once I'd unloaded the stuff to go into store I had a 100 mile drive from Somerset to Cornwall, still with more weight than I will normally be carrying. I avoided any really steep hills, but there are some pretty long ones on the M5. The journey wasn't as relaxing as it would have been with a lighter load, but it handled it pretty well.

I aim to travel with a fairly lightly loaded trailer, containing a bike, driveaway awning, tools and domestic stuff like food, kitchen gadgets and clothes, and think it will be fine for this.

I think the short answer to you question is that it's not particularly powerful, but is fine for leisurely touring and longer journeys on main roads. It would be nice to have a bit more power, but I think it's fine for it's intended use.

The length on the label the previous owner put in the van is 5.19 metres. I'm sure this is what it says in the manual, but that's buried somewhere in the trailer at the moment. I can check tomorrow. That doesn't include the bike rack that I added, so don't forget to add a bit if you're having one.

I hope that helps. Let me know if you have any more questions. I don't know how much longer I'll have internet access, but should be here for a few more days.


----------



## dencol (Jul 18, 2007)

*Thanks*

 Thanks for everyones help, unfortunately missed out on the vehicle but picked up a nice Autosleeper so still happy

Colin


----------

